# Central Iowa 6lbr



## cjensen (May 13, 2007)

Finally, finally, finally made out to my home lake Thursday. Had made it to Truman Res. in MO a few weeks ago but too much working has kept me off the water for way too long. I guess I picked the right day to go. Found this beauty around some submerged trees in about 10-12 ft of water. Was throwing a chartreuse perch Lucky Craft RC 2.5. Didnt have my scale with, she was 19.5" long. I'm comfortable saying she weighed at least 6 lbs... 
As a side note, I managed to accomplish my main goals...beating the 6 lb mark and setting a new personal best. So all in all it was a good first day.


----------



## Anonymous (May 13, 2007)

That is a beautiful large mouth!! I think any day out on the water is a great day!! It's even sweeter when you hook on to a fish like that lol

Congratulations on a great catch.


fishnfever


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2007)

Just noticed the trees sticking out of the water in the back. Looks like an ideal setup for the big ones.


----------



## cjensen (May 13, 2007)

That laydown in the upper right corner is where I found her. My buddy was fishing a jig in that spot and he thought he felt a tap but no takers. He trolled on by and once the back of the boat was lined up with that laydown I threw the crank parrallel to the tree. The crank bounced off a branch and thats all it took.


----------



## Anonymous (May 14, 2007)

Thats a great lookin fish man. Congrats.


----------

